# 2012 Bear Kill Thread, Post your pics here!



## USMC0321 (Sep 11, 2012)

Let's see your trophy bears!


----------



## headhunter270 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's up with the bear kills everything is really quite not really a bear hunter but would like to take one if the opportunity presented itself had to look at the hunting regs aging to make shure season was really open


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a couple from our Canada bear camp. This bear was my 14 year old son's first with a trad bow. I have posted this video before but for those that have not seen it it has a couple good bow kills. Pictures below video.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 16, 2012)

seen 3 so far, all around 150 to 200lb. record numbers killed last year. should be just as many bears this year but there up high. no acorns last year meant bears were many killed by deer hunters at lower elevations. theres plenty of sign and bear this year there just hitting white oaks at 2700 to 3500ft.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2012)

A friend of mine killed a 300lb one yesterday.


----------



## snook24 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome video Jerry and congrats to u both


----------



## FMBear (Sep 16, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> seen 3 so far, all around 150 to 200lb. record numbers killed last year. should be just as many bears this year but there up high. no acorns last year meant bears were many killed by deer hunters at lower elevations. theres plenty of sign and bear this year there just hitting white oaks at 2700 to 3500ft.



I second that note!  There's so much food right now from 2700 to 3500 feet, its unbelievable.  Sign everywhere, bear seen, just out of range, and there's more sign when I show up back to my hunting spots the next morning.  I'm getting worn out climbing, but hopefully I'll get lucky here soon.  Can't complain too much, its exercise!


----------



## deadend (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw two this weekend out of range.  Too much food top to bottom to pattern them.


----------

